# Hey, Everyone!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AGAIN????








*
Well....OK. But tell Doug we're all watching to be sure he make this the best birthday you've ever had!!
*


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shannon!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Happy B-Day Shannon!! Did Doug give you that Diamond necklace yet? whoopsie- me and my big ol' mouth....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Hope your day was filled with sunshine!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Happy B-Day Shannon!! Did Doug give you that Diamond necklace yet? whoopsie- me and my big ol' mouth....


Good thing you didn't tell her about the matching bracelet and earrings....









Hope you have a GREAT Birthday Shannon!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Brthday, Shannon - you are one amazing woman! I mean, who else could put up with PDX Doug?

Sluggo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!! Enjoy your day!!*


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Carey


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! It was a very nice day with the perfect mix of friends and family!










Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Shannon!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

HAPPY B-DAY Shannon!!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Shannon......I'm sure the kids and Doug showered you with special treats and pampered you appropriately!!!!

The Crismon Family


----------

